# Edouard Michut



## Andris (16 Luglio 2022)

Il Psg ha un'infinità di giocatori e non sembra accennare a placare i nuovi tesseramenti

Ha bisogno di aiuto per non battere il record di tesserati del Parma di Tanzi al momento del crac Parmalat, dunque per puro spirito solidale solleverei questa gloriosa società della storia del calcio di tale stipendio

*Edouard Michut *

Talentuoso centrocampista/trequartista di 19 anni, primo contratto professionistico nel 2020 e qualche gara disputata in Ligue 1

In questi giorni è cercato dal Celtic Glasgow


----------



## Andris (16 Luglio 2022)




----------



## Swaitak (16 Luglio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Il Psg ha un'infinità di giocatori e non sembra accennare a placare i nuovi tesseramenti
> 
> Ha bisogno di aiuto per non battere il record di tesserati del Parma di Tanzi al momento del crac Parmalat, dunque per puro spirito solidale solleverei questa gloriosa società della storia del calcio di tale stipendio
> 
> ...


Costa ?


----------



## Andris (16 Luglio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Costa ?


Il Celtic ha offerto 2.5 milioni e il Psg ne chiede 6 con 25% su futura rivendita.
così riportano da Scozia e Francia almeno


----------



## Buciadignho (16 Luglio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Il Psg ha un'infinità di giocatori e non sembra accennare a placare i nuovi tesseramenti
> 
> Ha bisogno di aiuto per non battere il record di tesserati del Parma di Tanzi al momento del crac Parmalat, dunque per puro spirito solidale solleverei questa gloriosa società della storia del calcio di tale stipendio
> 
> ...


Come profilo é interessante, ma anche se venisse da noi farebbe esattamente quello che sta facendo al PSG. Io non lo vedo superiore a Diaz, anzi..

Ad oggi non é neanche un po' pronto, bisognerebbe prenderlo e girarlo in prestito, ma a lui interessa? Ed a noi interesserebbe?

Comunque il PSG lavora bene con i giovani, ormai la scuola che hanno si é consacrata a livello internazionale.


----------



## Maximo (16 Luglio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Il Psg ha un'infinità di giocatori e non sembra accennare a placare i nuovi tesseramenti
> 
> Ha bisogno di aiuto per non battere il record di tesserati del Parma di Tanzi al momento del crac Parmalat, dunque per puro spirito solidale solleverei questa gloriosa società della storia del calcio di tale stipendio
> 
> ...


Lo scrivevo ieri. 
Fino a ieri il PSG aveva 46 giocatori in rosa, ma al ritmo di 3 acquisti a settimana potrebbe arrivare tranquillamente a 70.

D'altronde hanno capito che per vincere la Champions League, l'unico modo è comprare tutti i giocatori d'Europa.

Spero non vincano mai nulla al di fuori del loro giardino di casa.


----------



## Djici (16 Luglio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Il Psg ha un'infinità di giocatori e non sembra accennare a placare i nuovi tesseramenti
> 
> Ha bisogno di aiuto per non battere il record di tesserati del Parma di Tanzi al momento del crac Parmalat, dunque per puro spirito solidale solleverei questa gloriosa società della storia del calcio di tale stipendio
> 
> ...


Non lo conoscevo.
Dal video non ho visto nulla di trascendentale.
La cosa pazzesca e che in Italia non siamo più capaci di produrre giocatori del suo livello (che ripeto, per me non e nulla di incredibile).
Veloce con buona tecnica e che lotta. 

Se riuscissimo a formare giocatori di talento come un tempo, la serie A salirebbe non poco di livello..
Già un solo "Morfeo" sarebbe tanta roba per il nostro livello attuale.

Ma perché non si punta tutto sulla tecnica come Belgio o Spagna? Non lo capirò mai. Tecnica e soprattutto uno contro uno. Dai 5 anni fino ai 15-16.
Dai 15 in su lavori sulla tattica e sul giocare di squadra.
Il problema italiano, e l'aveva spiegato benissimo Maldini in un intervista dove diceva che voleva un difensore forte nel 1 vs 1, e che si punta in modo esasperato sulla tattica.
E arrivono così difensori che non sanno fare la diffida soli. Arrivono così giocatori offensivi bravi a dialogare e fare movimenti ma scarsi scarsi con il pallone tra i piedi.
Purtroppo ad un giocatore forte tatticamente ma médiocre tecnicamente non puoi impararli la tecnica di Ronaldinho.
Invece ad uno bravo tecnicamente puoi farlo migliorare tatticamente e anche arrivare al livello dei migliori.
Ad uno che sa difendere benissimo in linea ma scarso a difendere nel 1 vs 1 non puoi impararli a difendere nel 1 vs 1 come un Nesta o un Maldini. Invece ad uno forte nel 1 vs 1 puoi impararli a difendere in linea.


----------



## Andris (16 Luglio 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Non lo conoscevo.
> Dal video non ho visto nulla di trascendentale.


sei in buona compagnia, facendo ricerca sul forum nessun post contiene il nome di questo giocatore 

viene accreditato come nuovo Verratti, anche se sembra più offensivo da trequartista e con il tiro rispetto a lui

comunque gli intelligentoni qatarioti se lo tengono da due stagioni invece di prestarlo e farlo crescere.
anche per questo c'è poco materiale, se non la primavera

vedo del potenziale in lui...

il Celtic lo farebbe giocare titolare penso e forse sarebbe la migliore scelta per la sua carriera


p.s.

ha anche un fratello più piccolo, sempre nelle giovanili Psg


----------

